# Levo SL supposed to be released Feb 4th



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Specialized has a press camp in Africa and this ebike is supposedly going to be launched. 

Rumors are same motor that’s in the Creo SL, just tuned more for MTB riding. 40nm of torque and 320wh battery, coming at 38.5lbs. I can’t imagine the price on this emtb! Specialized also will offer a battery extender. 

By comparison, this bike is at least 10lbs lighter than my bike and I do ride eco often at 30nm of torque. Trail and boost are at 70nm.


----------



## jcmonty (Apr 11, 2015)

Really keen to see how this one plays out. I think it will fit a lot of rides much better than a typical ebike.

Haven’t heard any rumors on geo yet but hoping they have trend modern - more so than the current levo.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

This is exactly the kind of eMTB I have been waiting for. I hope the battery is removable, it would be awesome to choose between 38.5lb with 40nm, or 34.5 lb and legal on trails that don't allow ebikes. My current enduro sled weighs 33lb. (The Creo battery weighs 4 lb and is not removable). 

Of course, this thing is likely going to cost $15k+, so I'll never own one unless it is used, but maybe it can be a template for other, lower cost bikes.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Will it be an XC sled though?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

smoothmoose said:


> Will it be an XC sled though?


I'm guessing it will not be an XC build, as in 100/100mm, since the Creo system only adds 11lb to the bike. A super high end all mountain build can be 28 lb now.

Maybe it won't be a 170mm burly bike, but 150mm is doable.

I'm sure the ~39lb version is going to be all carbon everywhere, frame, bars, wheels, electronic shifting, etc.


----------



## knobs (Oct 13, 2005)

I've seen them. From a few yards away it's hard to tell them from a Stumpy. I think they will sell a lot of these.

Assuming same specs as Creo batteries, 320WH seems small. The bottle battery (160WH) brings it close to the bottom of the range Levo. Doesn't seem enough for the bigger rides. Two bottle batteries: 640WH. Will the efficiency of a lighter bike make up for the WH gap? I kinda doubt it, but will wait for reviews to find out.

I'm sure we'll see people carrying two bottle (or more) batteries on their backpack, see people all the time carrying big Levo batteries. But at some point it's a better tradeoff to have the capacity in the downtube.


----------



## jcmonty (Apr 11, 2015)

My 500wh "old" 53ish lb kenevo can get me 25-30 miles, with 3500-5000ft vert depending on how i am riding it. I reduced settings quite a bit in each mode early on and got used to it as I didn't feel like I wanted all the extra assist or support. I rarely run out of battery, but I am not a big ride guy with this bike (2-3 hrs generally max. Given the heft of my bike and squishy suspension, it's more of an overall workout than my trail bikes.

I think this bike will be interesting. If you are used to blasting around in turbo on an ebike, this will feel undergunned. If you don't ride ebikes or trend towards "Eco" only, this will probably feel perfect or even a bit more aggressive (IMO). If you ride with other ebikers that like to blast around, this will be a tough bike to "keep up" on the uphills.

Biggest thing that I am interested in is the geo - are they going to keep the levo geo or push it more modern (increased reach, slacker HTA, steeper STA)? I am hoping the latter.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Haven't seen a lot of love for the comparable LaPierre Zesty since it was introduced. I'm sure the Specialized fan club will eat this up however. Not the bike for me personally but I'm sure it's nice.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Based on what you guys are hypothesizing I don't think they're going to sell ANY of them. Seems like they're trying to make a one bike fits all that sucks at everything. I want an E-bike for big days or maximum laps. a 300WH battery gets me none of that. Then I'm left to pedal a heavy ass 38lb E-bike around with a dead battery. The only way this is successful is if they can get the weight within a couple pounds of a regular bike. Currently, that ain't gonna happen.

The whole point of Eco mode (I thought) was to make it feel like "normal" bike. Seems pretty pointless in this application. 

For reference a 2020 Levo Expert got me 6400' of climbing (I'm 200lb) in trail mode and eco while riding the flats and descending.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

There's actual info here. I'm sure they'll sell some, people always like lighter.

https://www.emtbforums.com/community/threads/2020-ultralight-levo-rumors.9096/page-5#post-136515


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

https://reviews.mtbr.com/specialized-levo-sl-everything-you-need-to-know

Only 35nm, and 325wH battery. This is a "low power" bike.

Yep, the high end model is over $16K. The Comp model is ~43lb and $6600.

WHAT'S THE WEIGHT RANGE WITHIN THE LEVO SL LINE?
Weights vary by size and model. The S-Works Levo SL, for example, comes in at 17.35Kg/38.25lb (for a size Large) while the Comp comes in at 19.4Kg/42.7lbs (also in size Large).

WHAT'S THE WEIGHT DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE S-WORKS LEVO SL AND THE S-WORKS LEVO?
The S-Works Levo SL is 4 kilograms (8.8 pounds) lighter than the S-Works Levo, which is already the lightest bike in its full-power class.

150mm travel. External battery option.

The motor must be removed to remove the internal battery, *but*, you can run on only the external battery. This would be cool. Remove the internal battery, clip on the external battery for ebike legal trails, and remove the external battery for non-e-bike-legal trails. It seems that the range extender battery is *really* small though. My calculations show the internal battery weighs about 4.5lb, and the range extender is 2.2 lb, so removing all batteries would result in a 34lb bike, having just the range extender would be ~36.2lb. With both batteries you are looking at about 40.5lb (for the super expensive model).

If anyone wants to spot me $16k, I'll buy one and give you an in-depth review.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

IMO, way overpriced but "S" didn't get where they are by not selling bikes. I've heard they can get the SL below 35 pounds with more bling. This is not surprising since my wife rode a Santa Cruz Superlight ($6,000 or so) which weighed 22 pounds. Add a Revel propulsion for $1200 (or whatever the price of the revised model is) and you have a $7200 bike that weighs 32 or so pounds and is more powerful.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

Saw a few in person today. Looks cool. 
The motor assembly looked larger in person, and not as small as in photo and video.

Definitely lighter... I lifted up a few trims and they felt maybe 8-10 lbs lighter than the 2019 Levo. 

Definitely glad Spec has got into this niche. Not going to ditch my Levo for this, but if I was looking to get into the ebike game and did not have a Levo, I'd take a strong look. 

I run my Levo on eco exclusively, and when doing group rides with buddies who have normal mtbs, I usually feel like i didn't do a darn thing, exercise-wise. 

Enter the Levo SL

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

My take: it's an interesting transitional eMTB and an impressive engineering/design feat with currently available technology. If you don't currently own an eMTB, it might be worth a look (though not at that price!) - if you already own an eMTB, it will be best to wait another 12-24 months for the next wave which will offer the weight reduction without the compromise in power or range.

I get the impression that this iteration of the Levo SL is analogous to the first Tesla Roadster. Insanely expensive and targeted at those for whom cost doesn't matter as long as they get first access to the new cool gadget.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Rick, not to mention that the initial buyer gets to be the guinea pig while the problems are sorted out. My BBS02 motor weighs 10 pounds and it's almost never at a setting higher than 1 (of 5). Unfortunately, the DIY companies seem to be on a higher power kick when lower weight would be better IMO. They should be able to manufacture a four or so pound motor which would mate nicely with a three and a half pound 52V, 6 ah battery.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

who will sell their kids to buy this bike?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Specialized marketing machine is unreal! I honestly don't think I've seen a negative review on this bike. The word revolutionary and game changer came up alot. I'd love to demo one, but 240watts @ 35nm of torque and battery size of 350WH, seems pretty underpowered. This bike would be great for a rider who rides by themselves or with regular mtbs. This Levo SL against other ebikes will get dropped on the climbs, unless the normal ebikes all ride in ECO.


----------



## knobs (Oct 13, 2005)

The reviews mostly all said the same thing. So lots of it was feed to reviewers. They did ride a lot, apparently, so there's little to doubt on the range and rider contribution comments. It's quite better than other product rollouts such as cameras from Sony for example, where the reviewers are given much less time to formulate opinions.

On geo, I watched one review that wished they would have kept longer chain stays for steep climbs (which I choose to agree with since even the normal Levo is a little light in the back end.) And another review thought that 2.3 inch tires might be some gram shaving. Just saying that there were some tangible non-positive comments if you listen carefully.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

The most profound thing to me mentioned in one of the reviews - was that the Levo SL is "the ultimate exercise machine" because you can set a target heart rate in the mission control app. Wow what a simple and clean training method.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Not gonna buy one but super excited about what this means for the future. My 2019 S-works Levo is terrific right now, and hopefully I get 3 years out of it before things start to fall apart. At which point whatever the successor to the Levo SL is will be about the same weight as my Enduro bike is now. Can't. Freaking. Wait! (Weight)!


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Im excited for it. Might have to get one too! Its on my short list right now.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

mtbbiker said:


> Specialized marketing machine is unreal! I honestly don't think I've seen a negative review on this bike. The word revolutionary and game changer came up alot. I'd love to demo one, but 240watts @ 35nm of torque and battery size of 350WH, seems pretty underpowered. This bike would be great for a rider who rides by themselves or with regular mtbs. This Levo SL against other ebikes will get dropped on the climbs, unless the normal ebikes all ride in ECO.


This is the type of eBike that the long-missing Walt was advocating here; not crazy-powerful and a reasonable level of assist; the low 30 x 50 gearing should allow almost anyone to get up the steepest hills.

I'd gladly trade the lower power for the lighter weight though; no more smashing the front wheel into things at speed and instead back to lifting the front wheel and riding more dynamically.

I wouldn't want this one for commuting on windy days though; cutting through a strong headwind with dinner ahead wouldn't be pleasant like it is on a normal 500 watt eBike.


----------



## Vin829 (Mar 29, 2019)

I am going to demo one of these next weekend. I’ve been against the whole e-bike movement. But this bike might be the perfect balance. There is only one place I ride where I would need an ebike and that’s Henry Coe


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

I rode my friends Turbo Levo SL Expert Carbon yesterday. It felt like my 2018. Tall Boy. On level 3 power there isn’t any big power hit that I have felt on other e bikes. It’s well put together.


----------



## Vin829 (Mar 29, 2019)

Got to ride an expert model with a battery extender. The pros : was able to do 27 miles and 6600 feet of climbing. I had 29% battery left. Most of the time was in trail and eco power setting. Did use turbo for a little on the steep stuff. Felt like a normal enduro bike. On the trails. Was impressed with that. There is no motor resistance if the battery were to die on you. Also did not go over the weight capacity of my bike rack.
The cons: not sure if it was the way it was assembled but it was very “rattly “ for lack of a better term on the down hills on rough trails. I was also the first one to ride this demo and it developed a creak at the horse clef. Also the brakes on this expert model seemed under powered. They were the SRAM G2. A set of Codes or XTR would be much better
I took it out to Henery Coe state park. That place is know for very long steep climbs. 15% for 3+ miles. Didnt feel the need for more power than the turbo offered


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the analysis. Sounds about what would be expected except you got excellent range. Maybe they'll reprogram turbo a little.


----------



## Vin829 (Mar 29, 2019)

fos'l said:


> Thanks for the analysis. Sounds about what would be expected except you got excellent range. Maybe they'll reprogram turbo a little.


What do you mean reprogram turbo? You have full control on the motor output in the mission control app. If you want turbo at only 80% you can set it there


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Vin829 said:


> Got to ride an expert model with a battery extender. The pros : was able to do 27 miles and 6600 feet of climbing. I had 29% battery left. Most of the time was in trail and eco power setting. Did use turbo for a little on the steep stuff. Felt like a normal enduro bike. On the trails. Was impressed with that. There is no motor resistance if the battery were to die on you. Also did not go over the weight capacity of my bike rack.
> The cons: not sure if it was the way it was assembled but it was very "rattly " for lack of a better term on the down hills on rough trails. I was also the first one to ride this demo and it developed a creak at the horse clef. Also the brakes on this expert model seemed under powered. They were the SRAM G2. A set of Codes or XTR would be much better
> I took it out to Henery Coe state park. That place is know for very long steep climbs. 15% for 3+ miles. Didnt feel the need for more power than the turbo offered


Interesting... I rode 20 miles 6200' of climbing on a regular Levo Expert in the middle setting and still had one bar left when I demoed one without a battery extender. I kind of assumed the limited power output would out perform the regular Levo.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

I demoed one last Friday. I was pretty skeptical of the specs, and just did it because I had the opportunity to do so. My test was on a gravel course with a few small obstacles and a nice dirt mount in the middle... Hardly representative of what I usually ride, but we still have a sh!t load of snow here in CO....

Short version: This is the most natural feeling ebikes I ever rode. It's pretty close to a normal MTB in terms of agility and weight. Power delivery is great, motor noise is present, and I felt that the motor was so slim I barely noticed it was there.... If it wasn't for the astronomical price, I would buy one immediately. 

I will try to demo one as soon as my favorite trail is free of snow and will write a more detailed review.


----------

